# Blood parrots Are Sick



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

Two days ago i noticed my parrots color are not so orange any more more pale dull orange even kind of white under there bellies..Also these black blotches on there bodies.. and black streaks in there fins.. im not sure as to what is doing it..A few people said ammonia burns..or the water quality..so checked my params..and did an immediate water change of 60 % Nitrate 5.0 Nitrite 0 high range ph 7.4 ammonia between 0 and 0.25i think it was unclear any suggestions


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

another ammonia problem??? what is going on with your tank that you are getting these ammonia spikes... 

- do you prune your plants a LOT when you do? Taking out too much plant at once can cause an ammonia spike, as they take up ammonia directly. 

Streaks in the fins sounds like an infection.


----------



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

i dont have a planted tank...so im not sure what you mean


----------



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

does anyone have any feed back on this Much appreciated??


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

I heard this type of fish gets something called black spot disease. Here's some info but you already said you did a water change. Did you add any new fish? or ornaments? or anything? Are they eating ok?


From the aquatic community website: "Blood Parrot cichlids are the only fish that can get Black spot disease. This disease is very common among parrot cichlids and displays itself as black spots on the fish. This is not normal or healthy and you should never buy Blood parrot cichlids that display signs of black spot disease. This disease can be a result of poor water quality and effected fish will get better if you improve the water quality. If the water quality isn’t poor the fish can get better after a few days. Black spots can however also be a sign of that your fish is in spawning mood." From the list of the fish you have for your tank, it may be overstocked, therefore reducing your water quality. I have a 30 gallon long with 2 blood parrots and 5 small cories.And thats all that will ever be in the 

Maybe just keep up the water changes and hopefully things will improve. I love those fish and am looking at getting some soon.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Just sharing.....

If ammonia strikes in what has previously been a mature and stable aquarium (not a result of New Pond Syndrome), then you should check the following:

1) Food and feeding. Have you (or anyone else) changed the food or fed more than usual?
2) Check the filter. Is it blocked? Is its flow rate reduced? Does the media need cleaning?
3) Fish count. Are there any fish missing? Is a dead fish decaying unnoticed behind your tank decor?
4) Too many fish? Have you recently added more fish — perhaps more than your tank can handle?

In summary, ammonia is lethal, and we should aim for zero levels at all times. Sublethal levels can also go unnoticed, causing fish stress and making them more susceptible to disease. If an ammonia spike does occur, it is likely to be in either a new aquarium (New Tank Syndrome) or due to an acute catastrophic event (overfeeding, fish death, etc.). However, rapid intervention and a mature filter will address both the problem and enable your aquarium (and fish) to recover. Fortunately, a filter will reprocess ammonia relatively into nitrite. Unfortunately, nitrite is still lethal to fish and proves to be more persistent and is a more stubborn problem to resolve — but that’s another story!

If it's ammonia problem then imo flw this rountine......add water conditioner after water changes.

Follow this eight-stage recovery plan:

1) Stop feeding immediately.
2) Aerate vigorously, check the filter and tank for any decaying matter.
3) Carry out a partial water change.
4) Retest for ammonia to confirm near-zero reading(s).
5) Allow the aquarium two days furher “rest” without feeding, etc.
6) Retest and repeat steps 1-5, if necessary.
7) If readings are near zero, then start feeding sparingly.
8) Continue to test water to confirm that filter is now coping with ammonia and nitrite production.

hope this helps


----------



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

wow thanks so much guys!! i will definitly use all this good info

Best regrads


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Did you get your canister filter yet for the 90 gallon? Make sure you are getting enough filtration.


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

I wonder if it is the time of year. I have had some issues with my tanks mass pleco die off 13 or so. and some bad ich. good luck hope it all works out. oh ya my parrot he/she gets black spots form time to time. I think due to stress or what not. they seam to come and go. as far as color loss. i am blank! unless you added other fish and that stressed them out. Mine has had some color lose when I added other fish but nothing I worried about.


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

My male parrot gets the streaks on his tail fins when they spawn. It is stress from fighting off the other fish while they spawn. Keep an eye on their behavior they will probably start to dig a hole in the gravel bed to spawn. It usually lasts 4-5 days then they go back to normal. Mine do this every month and a half or so.


----------



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

O my gosh I THINK that they are spawning..they are digging constantly, they have there rock cave that they gaurd all the time but i dont see any eggs there?they have blotched black spots too on the body.. and streaks in the fins..hmmmthey seemed to have gotten beetter in the last few days since i did the water change...i will observe there behaviour over the next few days too see if it is indeed spawning..


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

the males are not fertile. not sure why but I think something to do with how they are bread.


----------

